# Cinema Snacks



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I was reading through the popcorn thread in the nutrion forum, and I just had to ask, why do the theatres charge so much for food, especially popcorn ?. I mean it's not like they have an extremely high food cost.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Sneaking in to see a second film was fun the first time as a teenager, but beyond that, I have ethical issues. I think anyone who's ever tried to run a business would. (Plus that's a really long time to sit on my butt!)It's still theft. As for margins, I heard they make the most money on soft drinks, not popcorn, as do the major fast food chains. From what I read, cinemas aren't really making all that much money. COnsidering what most cinemas had to invest to get tose super-comfortable new seats, I'm happy to pay the price. Heck, I'll pay the price for a good movie anyday. Too bad there aren't too many of those nowadays... There's always the video store!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

OneSockChef I always do that too. Bring my water and treats. On occasion I will get their popcorn, don't know why but it always taste so good.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I don't mind the price for popcorn, it's the $5 for a tiny box of Jr. mints.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

In NJ a lot of drug stores, especially Drug Emporium, sell the large boxes of cinema candies for as low as 79 cents. There is a huge store in Mercer Mall located right next to a multiplex theater that sells tons of candy to movie goers. I always bring my own bottled water (89 cents) versus $2.00 at the theater. And, since I do not trust the quality of the popcorn I make my own and bring it. It costs only pennies at home.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I like to make a game of sneaking snacks into the movies. Haven't tried fitting in a bucket-o-popcorn ever, but I don't like the stuff.

An interesting story- when my Mom was young, her great-grandma (my great-great-grandma) would pack sliced turnips for them to munch on at the movies. Kind of like popcorn, you know? Well... kind of....

 ~~Shimmer~~


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

OneSockChef,

Never thought of donuts. I always try to bring in healthy snacks. I'll really have to change my ways.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks for the cool Gremlins! I hope this works or I'm going to be editing this post forever.

Re: movie theater snacks: I typically make great popcorn in my whirlypop - then watch pay per view.









only one edit...not bad for a new trick

[ June 13, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

thanks for the tip FIM! We could get way carried away here. Where else can you use the silly things?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Oh, OneSock, please forgive in advance my powers of description...

A whirlypop is a large aluminum pan with a hinged lid on top and a stir-thingy that runs through the handle, hooking to a gear that turns some wire doohickys inside along the bottom of the pan, constantly stirring the popcorn by turning the crank on the handle. Help me someone! There is probably a link out there somewhere....hold on a minute, maybe the recipe book included a link...

yep, here it is: 
http://www.popcornpopper.com

Anyway, it makes really great popcorn with as little as a teaspoon of oil - you can make sugar corn or carmel corn or whatever else you like in it also. Love my whirlypop.


----------

